
Ask HN: Who are the leading woman founders? - navyad
we hear lot about the male founders who created started their startup and make it big. And these guys are are well respected in the community or talked about.<p>Are there any woman counterpart for the same ?
======
randomname2
Among others Esther Dyson, Caterina Fake, Christina Brodbeck, Jayne Hillman,
Jennifer Lum, Randi Zuckerberg, Rashmi Sinha, Brit Morin, Danielle Morrill,
Mari Baker, Cyan Banister, Sophie Amoruso, Diane Greene

~~~
navyad
Thanks.

------
JSeymourATL
Sarah Nahm - Founder & CEO of Lever>
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIgNKhhsppY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SIgNKhhsppY)

------
jamesmishra
Danielle Morrill(
[https://twitter.com/DanielleMorrill](https://twitter.com/DanielleMorrill) ).
Cofounder and CEO of Mattermark (
[https://mattermark.com/](https://mattermark.com/) ). She is one of the most
brilliant founders I can think of, regardless of gender.

------
jtfairbank
Anisa @ Giveffect is super kickass. Same thing for Iba @ Tara AI. They're
definitely on the earlier side (for now), but I wouldn't be surprised if they
make your list in a few years. :)

